# Vuelta XRP



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anyone have info/exxperience with the Vuelta XRP wheelset? Bikeisland.com has them for $115 shipped and I was thinking about picking up a set for trainer use (rather than a rear wheel built around a Shimano 2200 hub from Nashbara for $35). There is no info on their website (vueltausa.com) for this model, and I'm hoping it's decent enough for my intended use. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RiMo (Jul 18, 2006)

I would like to know if anyone has any experience with these wheels also. 

Search brought up a lot of questions but no answers.

Anyone.....?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

RiMo said:


> I would like to know if anyone has any experience with these wheels also.
> 
> Search brought up a lot of questions but no answers.
> 
> Anyone.....?



These wheels are one of the major components on the Motobecane bikes and bikes from Bikesdirect.com. I personally have them on my Moto Spirit. They are fantastic!!! there is almost no loss in energy, since they have the paired bladed spokes and sealed bearings. the rims are about 1600grams, which are very light for 'value' rims.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

All due respect, but you are talking out your behind here.

"almost no loss in energy," say what?

Sealed bearings can be fine or crappy. Campy et all do just fine with traditional bearings, too!

BTW, you are quoting the wheelset weight, not the rim weight.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Argentius said:


> BTW, you are quoting the wheelset weight, not the rim weight.


Maybe they try to compete with the HED stalingrads  
http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/9673.0.html


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Argentius said:


> All due respect, but you are talking out your behind here.
> 
> "almost no loss in energy," say what?
> 
> ...


Energy loss:
ROTATIONAL INERTIA!!!!! simple mechanics! 

Rotational Inertia - "The resistance to change in motion." How much energy is required to spin the back wheel and keep it spinning at a desired RPM. 

yes, I was told the weight(net) of the rims are 1600 grams, I have not weighted them myself.

and with all due respect on my end. Do you have something against Motobecane?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> Energy loss:
> ROTATIONAL INERTIA!!!!! simple mechanics!
> 
> Rotational Inertia - "The resistance to change in motion." How much energy is required to spin the back wheel and keep it spinning at a desired RPM.
> ...


And you've got the mechanics all wrong. Pedal up to speed on flat ground, and then coast. Then come back and tell us about how little "energy loss" there was. 

I don't think Argentius necessarily has anything against Motobecane. He was just calling BS on your comments.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Forrest Root said:


> And you've got the mechanics all wrong. Pedal up to speed on flat ground, and then coast. Then come back and tell us about how little "energy loss" there was.
> 
> I don't think Argentius necessarily has anything against Motobecane. He was just calling BS on your comments.


alright, i guess its pointless to try and explain it to people that taking a scientific approach to road riding rather than an athletic approach is benificial. Since this post was made to ask questions about the use of a specific wheel set. I gave my opinion and information on the research that I had done on the rims and bearing sets BEFORE I bought the bike. Even after buying the bike I wanted to make a numerical comparison between my previous steel bike and my new one, something I really have not had time for, but would like to do. My comments on this product are how I buy any equipment that I intend to use. I do not believe that buying the latest and greatest or even the highest quality products are that much more benificial to the overall performance of a machine.

"If i can find a product that does the same thing, only slightly less efficient, but very cost effective - I'm sold!"

Thats is how I approach most of the purchases that I make. Perhaps I should have added that part to the post, but I did not think it would turn into this BS circus. sry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> alright, i guess its pointless to try and explain it to people that taking a scientific approach to road riding rather than an athletic approach is benificial. Since this post was made to ask questions about the use of a specific wheel set. I gave my opinion and information on the research that I had done on the rims and bearing sets BEFORE I bought the bike. Even after buying the bike I wanted to make a numerical comparison between my previous steel bike and my new one, something I really have not had time for, but would like to do. My comments on this product are how I buy any equipment that I intend to use. I do not believe that buying the latest and greatest or even the highest quality products are that much more benificial to the overall performance of a machine.
> 
> "If i can find a product that does the same thing, only slightly less efficient, but very cost effective - I'm sold!"
> 
> Thats is how I approach most of the purchases that I make. Perhaps I should have added that part to the post, but I did not think it would turn into this BS circus. sry for the misunderstanding.


Science approach, eh? Well, I've been in Physics for about 10 years........is there something new you have to offer? If you'd like to see how little mass moment of inertia affects performance do search of this site, looking for posts from Mark McM or others. Or go to Weight Weenies where Mark McM and ScienceIsCool. Or if you don't believe their results go to AnalyticCycling.com and plug in numbers for yourself.

It's just simple Newtonian mechanics. After that, all you have to do is plug and chug. If you need to refresh your knowledge, there are several web resources available.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Forrest Root said:


> Science approach, eh? Well, I've been in Physics for about 10 years........is there something new you have to offer? If you'd like to see how little mass moment of inertia affects performance do search of this site, looking for posts from Mark McM or others. Or go to Weight Weenies where Mark McM and ScienceIsCool. Or if you don't believe their results go to AnalyticCycling.com and plug in numbers for yourself.
> 
> It's just simple Newtonian mechanics. After that, all you have to do is plug and chug. If you need to refresh your knowledge, there are several web resources available.



Thanks I'll check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## drosenberg (Jun 13, 2006)

I have them on my cyclo cross. They are nice. They have stayed true after 1000 miles of mixed use riding.


----------

